# Long vs. short term, who win?



## snilson (14 October 2019)

Short term have cons by the spread&comissions. 
Long term, if you havent' a big account, you cant live with trading. What do you choose?


----------



## tech/a (15 October 2019)

Money makes money 
No different in trading/ investing 
Under capitalisation kills.
Short ,medium ,or long term.


----------



## Value Collector (15 October 2019)

tech/a said:


> Money makes money
> No different in trading/ investing
> Under capitalisation kills.
> Short ,medium ,or long term.




I agree, the size of your capital base is important.

Whether you are an investor or a trader and whether you are short or long term, your main focus should be compounding you capital base through earnings and savings.


----------

